# Scheduling recordings from DigiGuide with TivoWebPlus 2.0.x : Updated module!



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

TivoWebPlus 2.0.x involved changes that broke some modules used by residents here. RichardJH kindly gave me the ability to tweak this script to allow it to live on.

These changes are currently only for TivoWebPlus 2.0.x *NOT* TivoWebPlus 2.1.x.

The only change required is the TiVo end module for TivoWebPlus. For those wishing to try this out, install TivoWebPlus 2.0.x, and follow the install guidelines for Digiguide.

Download the attached script and rename it to digiguidesearch.itcl (i.e. remove the .txt). Then copy the script up to the TivoWebPlus modules directory overwriting the one already there. A quick reload of TivoWebPlus will bring the script in.

# v3.0.0 09-May-2008 cy Updated for TivoWebPlus 2.0.x

See this thread for the conception of this.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Colin you are doing a great job. I have been setting recordings for several days ahead and have had no problems at all. If you are able to sort out the conflict issue for using 2 or more Tivos that will be absolutely brilliant.

I have always thought that TWP 2.0 was faster than TW 1.9.4 and it certainly shows when scheduling from digiguide.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Richard - see the new script. Conflicts should be sorted.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

PS. You need to read the script for the updated mods for other areas.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> PS. You need to read the script for the updated mods for other areas.


Sorry Colin I must be missing something. I have set tivonames and and tivoips OK but just cannot see where I am going wrong. Obviously I haven't put thr tryothertivo line in to ui.itcl as per my previous posting.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Richard,

```
#  You also need to add the following to modules/ui_record.itcl before line 
#  puts $chan [html_form_start "POST" "/record"]    and after   puts $chan "<br>"   (line 376)
# 	loadModule digiguidesearch
#   MOD::tryothertivo $chan $objectid
```


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> These changes are currently only for TivoWebPlus 2.0.x *NOT* TivoWebPlus 2.1.x..


Why will it not work with TivoWebPlus 2.1.x Surely it would be TivoWebPlus 3.0 if that was the case?

Or are you just saying you don't have TivoWebPlus 2.1.x installed on your Tivo as yet to test the modified module against?


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> Richard,
> Code:
> 
> # You also need to add the following to modules/ui_record.itcl before line
> ...


Colin can you check the location of this bit of the script as I cannot find it in the downloaded script from post 1 of this thread


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

How bizarre! File changed on first post.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

It won't work with TivoWebPlus 2.1.x because 

a) it handles modules slightly differently than 2.0.x
b) I haven't tried it
c) Once it works with 2.0.x I'll try it on 2.1.x - saving effort.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> It won't work with TivoWebPlus 2.1.x because
> 
> a) it handles modules slightly differently than 2.0.x


Then it is TivoWebPlus 3.0!

It was Btux9's total disregard for continuing to support previous external modules and/or for fully incorporating the functions of all of them in TivoWebPlus as an alternative that particularly annoyed me.

Imagine how Microsoft would get on if they made legacy software obsolete this quickly in this way.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

TivoWebPlus is *free*, BTux9 isn't obliged to support anythng at all, he isn't getting *paid *after all...


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> TivoWebPlus is *free*, BTux9 isn't obliged to support anythng at all, he isn't getting *paid *after all...


The same is true of all other Freeware but its developers still seem to take a rather different approach to development and version updates. The developers of Tivoweb also didn't make regularly suddenly make external modules obsolete and non functional.

BTuX9 probably doesn't care as he doesn't use those modules himself so doesn't give a damn about keeping them supported. This general shoot 'em dead attitude comes across very strongly in almost any communication one has with the said person in the TivoWebPlus discussion thread. john and one or two of the other guys on the project have a more helpful attitude but they don't rule the roost........


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Pete you have once again taken a thread off topic with your personal rantings about another forum member BTuX9. If you have a personal gripe with him why don't you email or PM him direct. Don't try and get others involved.

Moderators please note and I hope you can warn about Pete77 taking personal issues with members on an open forum.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

But my post related to issues with with this module and why it was not compatible with TivoWebPlus 2.0 and is still not compatible with Version 2.1

I apologise if you found me mentioning my difference of opinion with one of the established forum deities in any way offensive.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Apology accepted :up:


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> it was not compatible with TivoWebPlus 2.0


I think Colin did make it clear that this mod was not compatible to TWP 2.1 but I must agree that it might have been simpler to call 2.1 version 3 but then the numerology of many of our Tivo hacks leaves a lot to be desired


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

I couldn't give a fig what version number it is. "2.1.x" is sufficiently different to "2.0.x" for me. If Pete knew anything about TivoWeb or TivoWebPlus he would realise that the reason the modules need to be reworked slightly is because the base code for TivoWebPlus is much better now. In short - it does a lot of the hard work that modules used to have to do for themselves.

An example in this thread's particular module is that the older module had to use global variables to find the list of channels on the TiVo. TivoWebPlus now provides routines to do that. All modules were loaded at once and all the time and quite often a module accidentally overwrote data from another module causing 'strange' errors. Each module is now loaded on demand and has it's own 'space' to play in.

But enough - I'm not interested in arguing about triviality. As we can see here - it doesn't take much to get things working again. :up:


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ColinYounger said:


> But enough - I'm not interested in arguing about triviality. As we can see here - it doesn't take much to get things working again. :up:


For a seasoned programmer like yourself probably not. For the rest of us mere mortals though it is a major challenge to ever know how to fix a module that someone else has originally written but has now lost interest in developing any further.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Colin 

I personally can't thank you enough for what you have done to enable me to be able to use TWP all the time now.

Everything is working perfectly now.

The only oddity that I had was continually getting 404 error when trying to access Tivo2 to resolve the conflict. 

However after rattling the old grey matter about I realised I hadn't put the script into Tivo2 TWP modules directory. .

Colin PM sent.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Pete - perhaps you should consider the way you ask for things? Time is precious. Lunchtime doubly so.  No-one gets anything more than kudos for doing 'hacks' - including TivoWeb. That seems to be the bit you are missing in your thought process. Hack authors aren't arrogant, they have real lives. For example, I can't participate as much as I'd love to due to work, family and hobby demands. Other authors are the same - and someone attacking them saying they don't care will just 'press a button' and get you nowhere.

But perhaps I'm preaching something you know already - I suspect I am.

Richard - thanks for your thanks. It's giving me a warm fuzzy. :up:

I'm glad I could help and if I get a reply from the author, I'll do a little more work to make it totally TivoWeb(+) compatible whatever version. I don't want to start changing someone else's work too much.


----------

